# Auction at All Day Vapes!



## YeOldeOke (16/9/20)

Time for some fun!
















Bids open at R150 per lot, increments of at least R10
Closes at or after 24h00 22 Sept AND 15 min after the last bid.

Payment by EFT to our bank account.
Excludes shipping. Shipping Gauteng R65 everywhere else R115

https://alldayvapes.co.za

Have Fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/9/20)

Anti-sniping measure, to give bidders a fair chance of bidding against a bid placed seconds before closing.

The auction will close at or after 24h00 Sept 22 AND 15 min after the last bid.

We've never run an auction, so learning. We are not really interested in prices reached, this is to try and have a bit of fun for a change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/20)

R150 on Lot 4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## adriaanh (17/9/20)

R150 on Lot 1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (17/9/20)

R160 on Lot 1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (17/9/20)

R150 on Lot 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (17/9/20)

R170 on Lot 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (17/9/20)

R160 on Lot 2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/9/20)

State of bids:

Lot #1:
2x 100ml Vape juice 0-24mg. Depending on flavour and nic - Retail R470 to R782
Last bid: R170

Lot #2:
2x 100ml Nic Salts 25mg Retail R902
Last bid: R160

Lot #3:
1000mg 100ml CBD Vape Juice Retail R840
No bids

Lot #4:
1000mg 100ml CBD Oral Tincture Retail R840
Last bid: R150

I will update daily to make it easier to keep track.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (18/9/20)

Lot 1 - R180

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (18/9/20)

R170 on Lot 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## traulstone (18/9/20)

Lot 3 R150
Lot 4 R160

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

Lot 4 - R200

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/20)

R220 0n lot 1 please

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/20)

R220 0n lot 4 .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/9/20)

State of bids:

*Lot #1:*
2x 100ml Vape juice 0-24mg. Depending on flavour and nic - Retail R470 to R782
Last bid: *R220*

*Lot #2:*
2x 100ml Nic Salts 25mg Retail R902
Last bid: *R170*

*Lot #3:*
1000mg 100ml CBD Vape Juice Retail R840
Last bid: *R150*

*Lot #4:*
1000mg 100ml CBD Oral Tincture Retail R840
Last bid: *R220*

I will update daily to make it easier to keep track.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (19/9/20)

R180 on Lot 2
R160 on Lot 3

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## traulstone (19/9/20)

R170 LOT3
R230 LOT4

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/9/20)

State of bids:

*Lot #1:*
2x 100ml Vape juice 0-24mg. Depending on flavour and nic - Retail R470 to R782
Last bid: *R220*

*Lot #2:*
2x 100ml Nic Salts 25mg Retail R902
Last bid: *R180*

*Lot #3:*
1000mg 100ml CBD Vape Juice Retail R840
Last bid: *R170*

*Lot #4:*
1000mg 100ml CBD Oral Tincture Retail R840
Last bid: *R230*

I will update daily to make it easier to keep track.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/20)

R250 on LOT 1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)

Lot* 1 *and *4* - both *R275*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB (20/9/20)

Lot 1 R300

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/9/20)

Lot 4 R300

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/20)

Lot *1* and *4- *R325 each

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/9/20)

State of bids:

Lot 1 R325
Lot 2 R180
Lot 3 R170
Lot 4 R325

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

Lot 1 R335

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (21/9/20)

R190 on Lot 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/20)

lot 1 = R350

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> lot 1 = R350


OH dammit! Lol!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

LeislB said:


> OH dammit! Lol!



@ARYANTO

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## alex1501 (21/9/20)

R200 on Lot 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (21/9/20)

R210 = Lot 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/20)

LeislB said:


> OH dammit! Lol!


Instead of Storage wars , we may have a Vape war ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ShamZ (21/9/20)

220 lot 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (21/9/20)

R230 = Lot 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ (21/9/20)

R240, lot 2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (21/9/20)

YUUUUUUP!!

R250 = Lot 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/9/20)

bring on the popcorn... this is going to be fun... hahaha

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

Lot 4 R340

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/20)

Lot 4 R360

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShamZ (22/9/20)

R260 lot 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/9/20)

State of bids:

Lot 1 R350 @ARYANTO 
Lot 2 R260 @ShamZ 
Lot 3 R170 @traulstone 
Lot 4 R360 @ARYANTO 

There's still a lot of value to play with so could get interesting 

So bids will close 24:00 on all lots except lots with bids within the previous 15min.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/9/20)

Lot 4 R370

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KarlDP (22/9/20)

R270 = Lot 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SeekerZA (22/9/20)

Lot 3 - R180

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (22/9/20)

Lot 2: R280

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/9/20)

Heading down the home straight! 

State of bids:

Lot #1:
2x 100ml Vape juice 0-24mg. Depending on flavour and nic - Retail R470 to R782
Last bid: R350 @ARYANTO 

Lot #2:
2x 100ml Nic Salts 25mg Retail R902
Last bid: R280 @ShamZ 

Lot #3:
1000mg 100ml CBD Vape Juice Retail R840
Last bid: R180 @SeekerZA 

Lot #4:
1000mg 100ml CBD Oral Tincture Retail R840
Last bid: R370 @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (22/9/20)

Lot 2 = R290

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/9/20)

Tick tock.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/9/20)

Congrats @ARYANTO @KarlDP @SeekerZA @Dela Rey Steyn We will finalize details in the morn if its OK with you.

Please PM me your shipping details, phone #, email, flavour, nic, base ratio, bottle choices where applicable when you are ready. You can see all the options on the product pages.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (23/9/20)

Congrats to all the bid winners @ARYANTO @KarlDP @SeekerZA @Dela Rey Steyn  and thank you to All day Vapes for being so innovative.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## SeekerZA (23/9/20)

Thank you ALL DAY VAPES and @YeOldeOke for having this auction at great prices all around!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## KarlDP (23/9/20)

Whohooo thanks @YeOldeOke 

Great idea and i enjoyed it very much. PM incoming. Hopefully more of these in the future..

And congrats to the other bid winners. Well done! LOL

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/9/20)

Our orders have been shipped for the day already, and tomorrow is a public holiday so your items will only go off on Friday I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/9/20)

Please try doing your EFT's this morning else they will only go through Friday evening.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/20)

Congratulations on your winning bids @KarlDP @SeekerZA @Dela Rey Steyn enjoy it !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/9/20)

KarlDP said:


> Great idea and i enjoyed it very much. Hopefully more of these in the future..



We may do that, just not with the closing in the middle of the night

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

